# Odd Japanese car designs



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ModFather said:


> I agree with you SFM3. The reason is that the design is simple and not overwrought. Some might call the design "safe" and to a certain extent that is true but I call it "smart" since it is aerodynamic, nothing weird to offend the masses, and fresh thinking unlike most of the designs for ICEs and EVs coming from Japan and Europe these days. Perhaps some will think the design is "boring" and again they have a point but the 200mph bullet trains are boring too when compared to steam/coal powered locomotives from the last century. The model 3 is the design of the future - it is stunning, it is shocking both exterior and interior, and it is here!


I couldn't have said it better myself. A common theme among Japanese cars is lines, creases, and material changes all over the exterior of the car as well as absolutely funky (not in a good way) headlights and tail lights.

This car is simplistic, clean, and downright awesome!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> lines, creases, and material changes all over the exterior of the car as well as absolutely funky (not in a good way) headlights and tail lights.



not just headlights/taillights... lets not forget the grille on the Lexus


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

The grille on a Lexus reminds me of this:


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Lexus?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

nailed it


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ModFather said:


> I agree with you SFM3. The reason is that the design is simple and not overwrought. Some might call the design "safe" and to a certain extent that is true but I call it "smart" since it is aerodynamic, nothing weird to offend the masses, and fresh thinking unlike most of the designs for ICEs and EVs coming from Japan and Europe these days.


Honda had "simple" working for them not too long ago. For example, the 2005-2011 Honda Civic. Simple. Clean. Aerodynamic. I thought it was the best-looking economy car.















The follow-on (2011-2016) was a little busier, but still not too bad.
But then for 2017, they went crazy.















Seriously, what is with all the black plastic crap they decided to stick all over the exterior? I'd have nightmares thinking about trying to wax that thing. I guess they felt the need to change things up.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

John said:


> Notice on SN1: no red brake calipers. Maybe just a "run of the mill" 75 like the first mass production units?
> (Kinda figured SN1 would be maxed out for posterity, but maybe it's simply typical of first volume production.)


Elon is extremely focused on manufacturing right now. He's been beating that drum for over a year. And we've already heard that first cars are RWD, large-battery, non-performance. I'm sure that's what he has.


----------



## Daliman (Apr 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> Honda had "simple" working for them not too long ago. For example, the 2005-2011 Honda Civic. Simple. Clean. Aerodynamic. I thought it was the best-looking economy car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree I have a 2008 civic and the only feature besides the body lines is the little spoiler. I do a double take when I see the new ones. Love the clean classy lines of the Model 3. It looks sexy and sporty because it is actually sleek and aerodynamic. Class but no frills.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

ModFather said:


> The grille on a Lexus reminds me of this:
> View attachment 2154


That's much better than the previous one you deleted, thank you, MF!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> Honda had "simple" working for them not too long ago. For example, the 2005-2011 Honda Civic. Simple. Clean. Aerodynamic. I thought it was the best-looking economy car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been seriously _worried about the sanity of Honda designers _for quite a few years... most recently demonstrated impactfully with Clarity recently! 
And another case in point: 2018 Honda Odyssey...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> Honda had "simple" working for them not too long ago. For example, the 2005-2011 Honda Civic. Simple. Clean. Aerodynamic. I thought it was the best-looking economy car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very similar to Nissan. What is up with the 2017 Maxima? What's up with the front? What about that black plastic running the side to the back?










(...)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

so 10 years from now, you will be able to easily identify a 2015-201? era car by the useless over stylized 'accents'


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> And another case in point: 2018 Honda Odyssey...


Isn't there a "dreadful" rating for this car design? Maybe this? :tmi: Or this? :dizzy: Or even this? :confounded:


----------

